# OI and OD



## sawtur

Hello everyone,

After more than one year learning Spanish, I still have difficulties distinguishing when to use direct or indirect object pronouns. I would apprciate if you could tell me which one is correct in the following sentence (and why)

ha visto muchas casas pero ninguna lo - or le - convenció?

Thank you in advance,

Sandra


----------



## Outsider

"Lo." 

One way to see whether the object is direct or indirect (aside from brute memorization) is by looking at the passive voice:

_[Él] no fué convencido por ninguna._

The subject of the passive voice is the direct object of the active voice. In this case, "él".


----------



## sawtur

A ver! muchas gracias

la regla me parece lógica analizada así, pero voy a ver si puedo aplicarla cada vez!


----------



## Outsider

More tips here.


----------



## Calario

La respuesta es muy difícil, sobre todo porque el laísmo y el léismo están bastante extendidos.

Es muy difícil que puedas aplicar una regla mientras hablas, así que no te preocupes por ello, lo digas como lo digas es difícil que llegue a sonar mal.

Lo que sí te recomiendo es que procures aplicar esas reglas a la hora de escribir, porque en ese caso, el laísmo y el leísmo no están tan admitidos.


----------



## susana1970

Hola,

Quizá me equivoque, pero yo aseguraría que lo correcto es "le" porque es objeto indirecto.

Objeto directo: ¿Que no le han convencido?: las casas, luego casas es el objeto directo.

Objeto indirecto: ¿A quién no le han convencido?: a él. Luego él es objeto indirecto y se tiene que usar "le". Otra cosa es que en algunas zonas, a causa del laísmo, loísmo, leísmo se utilize incorrectamente.

Espero haber ayudado. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Calario

Ya empezamos con las discrepancias.
Me parece que se trata del objeto directo, así que es "lo/la he convencido".
Los verbos "vencer" y "convencer" son prácticamente iguales ¿Dices "lo/la he vencido" o "le he vencido"?


----------



## Arrozchi

Pues yo estoy con susana1970 porque creo que hace referencia al objeto indirecto (a él) y por tanto sería "le", pero la verdad que muchas veces es complicado diferenciarlo.


----------



## Calario

Como "convencer" es un verbo transitivo ¿podéis ponerme una frase de  ejemplo en la que "convencer" tenga objeto directo e indirecto?


----------



## Outsider

Watch out for the leísmo.


----------



## Rayines

> Objeto directo: ¿Que no le han convencido?: las casas, luego casas es el objeto directo.


*Hola: No, Susana, aún expresado así, "las casas" es el sujeto de la oración.*
*Según la definición de la RAE "convencer" es transitivo:*

*convencer**.*(Del lat. _convincĕre_).
*1.* tr. Incitar, mover con razones a alguien a hacer algo o a mudar de dictamen o de comportamiento. U. t. c. prnl.
*2.* tr. Probar algo de manera que racionalmente no se pueda negar. U. t. c. prnl.

*Entonces, él (tácito) es el objeto directo (relee la explicación de Outsider), fundamentalmente porque puede pasarse a la voz pasiva. Por eso, el pronombre correcto es "lo" o "la", si bien "le" tiene un uso local totalmente aceptado en muchos lugares, como fue discutido en largos threads anteriores  .*


----------



## sawtur

Holá a todos y a todas​ 
Todo lo que han escrito es muy interesante pero complicado por mi. En efecto, mi maestra dice que convencer en este caso es como ¨gustar¨, entonces el objeto es indirecto. Así: 

Niguno le gustaba = ninguno le convencía 


Qué piensan ustedes?


----------



## Calario

No es correcto, "gustar" y "convencer" no funcionan de la misma manera, aunque en este caso hagan que la oración tenga el mismo sentido.
Te pongo un ejemplo:
"Pepe convenció a María para que se casara con él"
No tiene sentido decir "Pepe gustó a María para que se casara con él"
El verbo "gustar" casi siempre funciona como intransitivo, es decir, no admite objeto directo, mientras que "convencer" es transitivo.


----------



## Fernando

Como ha dicho Calario convencer y gustar no funcionan de la misma manera.

Convencer es transitivo: ´

Juan convenció a Pedro = Pedro fue convencido por Juan.
Juan LE gustó a Pedro <>  Pedro fue gustado por Juan (1)

Como bien ha dicho Outsider "a Pedro" es objeto directo. El problema es que es muy frecuente utilizar "le" cuando se trata de OD de persona, que PARA MÍ es tolerable. 


(1) A menos que uno esté escribiendo un cuento porno-homosexual


----------



## susana1970

Hola de nuevo, 

voy a cambiar de argumento, siguiendo con mi idea de que se debe usar "le".

Veamos esta frase:

Marcos pegó a Juan, es decir, Marcos pegó a él, es decir, Marcos le pegó.

Bien en este caso "le" es el objeto directo. Es a quien se le pega. Sin embargo seguimos utilizando "le", que yo sepa no se dice: Marcos lo pegó.

Qué opinais de esta explicación?

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Rayines

Susana: es que me parece que lo que se cuestiona acá no es el uso de "le" para complemento directo, que ya quedó suficientemente claro que se usa y es correcto -por ejemplo creo que en España se usa casi exclusivamente "le" cuando en Argentina usaríamos "la" o "lo". 
De lo que se trata es de que "convencer" es verbo transitivo, y por lo tanto el objeto es directo.
De todas maneras, con "pegar", nosotros tampoco diríamos "pegarlo/la", sino pegarle. Pero se me ocurre que es objeto indirecto: el objeto directo sería "una bofetada", "una paliza". Entonces, en la voz pasiva: "Una paliza fue pegada a él". (él queda como objeto indirecto). Quizás por eso se utilice necesariamente "le". Así lo veo yo.


----------



## Calario

Fernando said:
			
		

> Juan LE gustó a Pedro <>  Pedro fue gustado por Juan (1)
> (1) A menos que uno esté escribiendo un cuento porno-homosexual


 
O caníbal-gastronómico


----------



## Calario

Cuando decimos "Juan le pegó" queda implícito que "le pegó algo"
Juan le pegó a Pedro una torta, un sello, un puñetazo, un moco...

Si decimos "Ana golpeó a Luisa" (por dejar en paz un rato a Juan y Pedro), decimos "Ana la golpeó" (o "le golpeó", que es leísmo).

Entonces "Ana convenció a Luisa" sería "Ana la convenció".

Un truquillo para saber si se debe usar "le" o "lo" es utilizar el género femenino; ayuda mucho.


----------



## sawtur

saludos a todos

buscando el sentido del verbo avergonzar, he encontrado esta frase en WordReference:

siempre intenta avergonzarle públicamente

Ahora, avergonzar en este caso no funcciona como convencer? 
por qué tiene el objeto indirecto? por mi es: alguien está avergonzado por alguien, entonces me parece más logico utilizar el OD; intenta avergonzarlo/la

Que opinais amigos?


----------



## Fonεtiks

Tienes razón, es "avergonzarlo" pues es objeto directo

"Él es avergonzado públicamente"


----------



## Samsa

hola a todos, estoy encantada con este foro, llevo frecuentadolo desde hace meses y me resulta de mucha ayuda, pero... en fin ando algo perdida y no sé cómo debo iniciar una discusión nueva. si pudierais orientarme os lo agradecería. Gracias. Este foro es un lujo.


----------



## Rayines

Samsa said:


> hola a todos, estoy encantada con este foro, llevo frecuentadolo desde hace meses y me resulta de mucha ayuda, pero... en fin ando algo perdida y no sé cómo debo iniciar una discusión nueva. si pudierais orientarme os lo agradecería. Gracias. Este foro es un lujo.


Hola Samsa: Bienvenida al foro. Como en todo foro, tienes una *página inicial* que tiene un índice de los subforos. Elegís aquel en el que corresponde hacer tu pregunta (depende de la combinación de idiomas que te interese). Entrás en ese subforo, cliqueás arriba a la izquierda donde dice *NEW THREAD*, le ponés un título a tu pregunta relacionado con el tema de la misma, y la enviás.


----------



## Samsa

Thank you so much, Rayines


----------



## lazarus1907

sawtur said:


> ha visto muchas casas pero ninguna lo - or le - convenció?


*Attention everybody here:*

It is a difficult topic that causes confusion among native speakers, because affection verbs such as "convencer" can be constructed both with direct and indirect objects, depending on whether the person is the agent or not.

Very often the verb can be contructed with "le" without leísmo, but some Spanish speaking areas don't make this distiction between agentive and inacusative construction and they use "lo" with both. Example of an verb of affection used with "lo" and "le":

Él asusta a su hermana. - Él la asusta. (C.D.)
(A él) Le asustan las arañas. Le asustan (C.I.)

The verb "convencer" is definitely transitive when the grammatical subject of the sentence is an agent; someone who has the intention to persuade someone else to think or do something. However, when the subject is a non-agentive thing (e.g. an idea, a house, etc...), the recommended construction is with indirect object ("le"), although in some areas the direct is accepted as well. Thus,

1) Esta casa no le convence (a él).
2) Esta casa no lo convence (a él).

In the first sentence, because the house is neither convincing nor persuading anyone intentionally, there are solid reasons to argue that "a él" is not the direct object (I will provide details on request, if anyone wants them), but a dative. In any case, *it is not a "leísmo"*, and "le" is grammatically perfect, not matter what some people may think. Actually, grammars favour in general this construction.
The second sentence, however, can sound weird for those who use both constructions depending on the meaning, since it would imply that the house has persuading intentions. Nevertheless, because of its relatively widespread use, it is accepted, and in some cases it can be used to provide subtle nuances in the degree of voluntary participation of the animated subject.


Calario said:


> Como "convencer" es un verbo transitivo ¿podéis ponerme una frase de ejemplo en la que "convencer" tenga objeto directo e indirecto?


Ahí arriba tienes los ejemplos. Hay muchísimos verbos de este tipo con doble construcción; el ejemplo de "asustar" te parecerá mucho más claro probablemente.


----------



## alexacohen

> Él asusta a su hermana. - Él la asusta. (C.D.)
> (A él) Le asustan las arañas. Le asustan (C.I.)


 
Después de lo que ha explicado Lazarus1907, casi me da verguenza decir algo (lo siento no puedo escribir verguenza bien) , pero yo creo que parte de la confusión viene de que hay verbos que siempre funcionan con la preposición "a" cuando el objeto es una persona: siempre es "convencer a alguien", "asustar a alguien", "avisar a alguien", "informar a alguien". Cuando estudiaba gramática inglesa en  los "prepositional verbs" se asumía que la preposición estaba asociada al verbo, mientras que en español, aunque de hecho lo esté, no es así. 
¿He dicho una tontería?
Gracias.


----------



## lazarus1907

No has dicho ninguna tontería. Lo que ocurre es que los complementos directos de persona o animal personificado aparecen introducidos por la preposición "a" cuando son consabidos, con lo que aparentan ser complementos indirectos:

Veo un coche.
Veo a tu hermano.

Esos verbos que has mencionado son todos afectivos, así que prácticamente solo se usan con complementos directos de persona (a menos que asustes a un coche o avises a una botella); de ahí la preposición.


----------



## roxcyn

Hello!  I thought it would be helpful a tip I learnt today, I think it's cool:

You cannot lay low and forget your ID.

Lay Low, Le and lo cannot go together, le becomes se lo.

ID = Indirect Object First, Direct Object second.


----------



## boyaco

es "*lo*"
porque se dice "convencer a alguien" y no "convencerle a alguien"

LO = for direct objects 
LE = indirect

you do need to do a lot of memorizing, though, because there are verbs that work differently from one language to the next like "pegar"

to hit someone = pegarl*le* a alguien, so pegarle
*but* golpear a alguien, so golpearlo


----------



## boyaco

> You cannot lay low and forget your ID.


I believe you can only *lie* low


----------



## boyaco

> (A él) Le asustan las arañas. Le asustan (C.I.)


I have never heard "LE asustan"


----------



## StudentofSpanish

Tengo una pregunta sobre la siguiente frase.
¿Cómo sería usando un pronombre por las palabras negritas?

"Gabriela no quiere presentarnos *a sus amigas*."

¿¿¿¿Gabriela no quiere presentárlesnos.????


Gracias.

StudentofSpanish


----------



## Outsider

StudentofSpanish said:


> ¿Cómo sería usando un pronombre por las palabras negritas?
> 
> "Gabriela nos quiere presentarnos *a sus amigas*."


No creo que sea posible reemplazar "a sus amigas" por un pronombre en este caso. Fíjese que en inglés tampoco se dice "Gabrielle wants to introduce them us".


----------



## StudentofSpanish

Outsider said:


> No creo que sea posible reemplazar "a sus amigas" por un pronombre en este caso. Fíjese que en inglés tampoco se dice "Gabrielle wants to introduce them us".


 
En inglés es posible decir: Gabriela wants to introduce them to us.  Quizá en español no es posible decirlo.


----------



## Samsa

Gabriela nos las quiere presentar o Gabriela quiere presentarnoslas


----------



## Samsa

perdona, que estaba en negativa, entonces sería: Gabriela no nos las quiere presentar o Gabriela no quiere presentarnoslas


----------



## StudentofSpanish

Samsa said:


> perdona, que estaba en negativa, entonces sería: Gabriela no nos las quiere presentar o Gabriela no quiere presentarnoslas


 
Tiene sentido.  Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## Rayines

present*á*rnoslas


----------



## StudentofSpanish

Lo sabía pero gracias por haber notado la "*á*" en presentárnoslas.


----------

